# Boardslide tips.



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Detune your edges and go with a flat base. So many times I've seen people lean onto their heelside edge (the natural tendancy) and then their board slips right out from underneathe them and they fall and their arse. I've done this plenty of times before I got the hang of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

i'll try it. But i have never detuned my edges before, so how do i do it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

you need a file smooth, a stone coarse and smooth.

ok de-tunning an edge means to take some of the agressivness off it. the greater the angle(closer to 90) on your side edge, means it will be less aggresive and a little less respnsive. 

a lesser angle on you base edge(closer to 0) will do the same.

so what you have to do is first remove all burrs and nicks to the edge(coarse stone), then work on taking the edge in slightly by making it more vertical with the board. but be carfull not to cause serious damage to your board. If you havent ever tuned your boared be carful. (do all shaping with the smooth file)

or if you have one of those handy tools it helps as well.

at any rate, get the edge uniformialy the same degree. then using the smooth stone clan the edge up and make it nice and pretty.

good luck

cheers -Stan


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

No need to make a new thread....

Okay so I have 50/50s pretty down packed and I tried a few boardslides (facing toward the end, frontsized I think?) but I couldn't really seem to land them. Any advice?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

xevi89 said:


> No need to make a new thread....
> 
> Okay so I have 50/50s pretty down packed and I tried a few boardslides (facing toward the end, frontsized I think?) but I couldn't really seem to land them. Any advice?


Backside: when you are sliding in the direction that you would be if you were walking forward.
Frontside: when you slide the way you would be if you were walking backwards.

The names for these are counter-intuative, as it seems like they should be reversed. but, there is a logic behind it. The reason they are named as such comes from how you *turn* out of them. When you are doing a backside railslide, you have to turn 90 degress, BACKSIDE, at the end in order to start going forward again. Hence, a "backside railside." Likewise with frontside. Snowboarding stole its terms from skateboarding, who stole it from surfing. So blame the surfers for making up the weirdness. 

As for advice on how to land them, where are you run into trouble? siding? dismount? etc?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Somewhere between dismounting and hitting the snow again, not exactly sure.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

xevi89 said:


> Somewhere between dismounting and hitting the snow again, not exactly sure.


Falling foward, back, or to the sides (and if side, which one)?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I just have a question for the OP. If you can barely heelside turn, what are you doing in the park?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

sedition said:


> Falling foward, back, or to the sides (and if side, which one)?


I'll let you know wednesday night after I get back from ski club. But till then, any general tips lol?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

no i can heelside turn, now. I just said screw it, and broke out of my fear of heelside turning on steep hills


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

sedition said:


> Backside: when you are sliding in the direction that you would be if you were walking forward.
> Frontside: when you slide the way you would be if you were walking backwards.
> 
> The names for these are counter-intuative, as it seems like they should be reversed. but, there is a logic behind it. The reason they are named as such comes from how you *turn* out of them. When you are doing a backside railslide, you have to turn 90 degress, BACKSIDE, at the end in order to start going forward again. Hence, a "backside railside." Likewise with frontside. Snowboarding stole its terms from skateboarding, who stole it from surfing. So blame the surfers for making up the weirdness.
> ...


thats not why, you can turn backside out and land fakie. Its named that way because when you approach the rail for a backside boardslide the rail is behind you and vice versa for frontside.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

eL.Snow.Boarder said:


> thats not why, you can turn backside out and land fakie.


Right, you can also do an alley-opp nollie kickflip out and land fakie (skateboarding). The name is based on how your facing, not how you (eventually) land.



> Its named that way because when you approach the rail for a backside boardslide the rail is behind you and vice versa for frontside.


Well, we are talking the same thing from different angles. When you are surfing (where all the terms come from), a backside turn is when your back is to the lip of the wave. However, since there is no proper wave in boarding, the term backside/frontside followed from the direction you were turning, not your position relative to some other thing (i.e. a wave, lip of half-pipe, handrail, etc). Hence, you can do a backside or frontside 180/360/540 etc turn on flat ground, yet you are approaching NOTHING from the backside or frontside, and NOTHING is behind or in front of you. The only that is reletive in this example is the direction you are turning, not you relationship to some other fixed object.


----------

